# Regelmäßigen WLAN Verbindungsabbrüche



## scorplord (11. Oktober 2015)

*Regelmäßigen WLAN Verbindungsabbrüche*

Hallo liebe Community,

habe seit längerem (grob seit Umstieg auf Win10) ständige Verbindungsabbrüche. Da ich viel Skype ist es auch sehr nervig mittlerweile... In einigen Spielen (Dragon Age Inquisition z.B.) kommt es dadurch auch zu Fehlern die einen Spiel oder gar einen PC-Neustart erfordern.

Nach längerer Fehlersuche und Beschuldigung des WLAN-Stick Treibers habe ich auch versuch aus dem Windows Ereignisprotokolls was in Erfahrung zu bringen. Was meist aber aufgrund der schieren Anzahl der Einträge im Sekundentakt manchmal und meiner Faulheit, alle zu davon durchsuchen, bisher scheiterte. Eben habe ich aber folgenden Eintrag entdeckt:

"Für die Netzwerkschnittstelle "Realtek RTL8192CU Wireless LAN 802.11n USB 2.0 Network Adapter" wurde ein Zurücksetzungsvorgang eingeleitet. Während die Hardware zurückgesetzt wird, sind Netzwerkverbindungen vorübergehend unterbrochen
Ursache: Der Netzwerktreiber hat festgestellt, dass die Hardware nicht mehr auf Befehle reagiert..
Diese Netzwerkschnittstelle wurde seit der letzten Initialisierung 1 Mal zurückgesetzt."

Ich habe den WLAN-Stick TP-Link TL-WN823N Mini Wireless-N-USB-Adapter (300Mbps). Die Abbrüche passieren manchmal 5 mal hintereinander, zig mal am Tag aber manchmal auch nur 1 mal am Tag oder gar nicht tagelang. Ebenso der Ablauf... manchmal reicht paar Sekunden warten, beim nächsten mal Verbindung trennen und neu verbinden und selten muss auch der Rechner neu gestartet werden. 
Hatte auch mal das Mainboard in Verdacht, da gelegentlich auch meine USB-Headset keinen Sound plötzlich mehr liefert für einige Sekunden bis eine Minute. Wobei das deutlich seltener passiert als das andere (aber vielleicht weiß dazu auch jemand was  )
Laut TP-Link`s Treiberdownload Seite ist vom letzten Treiber das Unterstützte OS bis Win 8.1 (aber ist auch vom 08.09.2014).

Mainboard: Asus M5A99X EVO R.2.0
Und falls wer was zum Headset auch weiß: Plantronics Gamecom 780

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und sagen was ich dagegen machen kann.
Vielen Dank im voraus!


----------



## tdi-fan (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Regelmäßigen WLAN Verbindungsabbrüche*

Sowas ähnliches hatte ich zuletzt mal mit einem ganz billigen NoName WlanStick, der wurde extrem heiß dazu, ständig nervende Abbrüche. 
Hab mir dann einen wesentlich besseren gekauft, weil ich auf das Theater keine Lust mehr hatte.


----------



## OberstFleischer (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Regelmäßigen WLAN Verbindungsabbrüche*

Den Stick von TP-Link tauschen...


----------



## scorplord (12. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Regelmäßigen WLAN Verbindungsabbrüche*

Ok danke Leute,

habe bisher mit dem gute Erfahrung gemacht (vom Zusatzprogramm abgesehen XD), da er unter Win 7 nie Probleme hatte.
Habe einen Speedlink Router, habt ihr dazu einen guten Stick?


----------



## OberstFleischer (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Regelmäßigen WLAN Verbindungsabbrüche*



scorplord schrieb:


> Ok danke Leute,
> 
> habe bisher mit dem gute Erfahrung gemacht (vom Zusatzprogramm abgesehen XD), da er unter Win 7 nie Probleme hatte.
> Habe einen Speedlink Router, habt ihr dazu einen guten Stick?



Netgear WNDA4100-100PES N900

Asus USB-N53

Linksys-AE3000


Speedlink.............


----------



## scorplord (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Regelmäßigen WLAN Verbindungsabbrüche*

Ja den haben meine Eltern von der Telekom gekauft... Habe mich mit Routern auch noch nicht wirkich beschäftigt daher habe ich keine Ahnung was da gut ist und was Schrott.

Ergänzung: Der Router war von Speedport nicht Speedlink^^


----------



## freezy94 (13. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Regelmäßigen WLAN Verbindungsabbrüche*

DLAN ist keine Option?


----------



## OberstFleischer (14. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Regelmäßigen WLAN Verbindungsabbrüche*

Kann das Speedport (Modell?) wenigstens WLan N?

Alternative zu wireless:
AVM FRITZ!Powerline 1000E Set oder AVM FRITZ! Powerline 510E Set 
(... Bloß keinen TP-Link-Schrott )
Tip: 
Solange beide Geräte auf der gleichen Phase im Stromnetz sind und die Leitungen im Haus nicht marode, funktioniert DLan/Powerline sehr gut.
Kann man aber mit einem Phasenkoppler durch einen Elektriker beheben lassen!
Ich empfehle jedem, der mit seinem Lan über die Steckdose stabile Verbindungen haben will, so ein Teil . 
Der Phasenkoppler ist aber nicht dazu da, die Durchsatzraten erheblich zu steigern (keine Turbofunktion).
Und von mir der Hinweis: 
Wer nichts mit L1, L2, oder L3 anfangen kann und nicht weiß wie aus 3x220 Volt 380 Volt werden, 
der lässt zum Einbau am besten den Elektriker kommen!!!!! 
Das kostet wahrscheinlich echt nicht viel, aber unter Umständen auch kein Leben!!!!!!!!!!


WLan ist da bedeutend günstiger in der Anschaffung. 
Solange nicht zu viele Hindernisse (Wände, etc.) dazwischen sind... 
(Stichwort: Repeater zulegen :AVM-FRITZ-WLAN-Repeater-1750E oder AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 450E)
Asus, Netgear, Linksys(Cysco)= Mit denen habe ich die besten Erfahrungen gemacht:
Netgear WNDA4100-100PES N900
Asus USB-N53
Linksys-AE3000
Ich würd den Asus-Stick mit dem Speedport mal testen.


----------



## LordVoldemoord (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Regelmäßigen WLAN Verbindungsabbrüche*

Doppelpost


----------



## LordVoldemoord (19. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Regelmäßigen WLAN Verbindungsabbrüche*

So einen : 1688PC ?


----------

